# DX10 for XP ?!?!



## mikey8684 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hey guys 

Stumbled across this while looking for some Crysis vids.

Install DirectX 10 on Windows XP

Do you think it would work 

I particularly don't care coz I'm using Vista anyway but it may be interesting to test out 

*shrugs*


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 25, 2008)

I am testing it as we speak, I used the same installer. So far its ok, the only crash I had was with Assassin's Creed, and that was with its controller setup features.

EDIT: But I think it had nothing to do with the DX10 installer or DX10 in itself.


----------



## mikey8684 (Mar 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I am testing it as we speak, I used the same installer as we speak. So far its ok, the only crash I had was with Assassin's Creed, and that was with its controller setup features.
> 
> EDIT: But I think it had nothing to do with the DX10 installer or DX10 in itself.




 SHHWEET


----------



## Kursah (Mar 25, 2008)

I hope it actually works out...I'm sure the performance dedredation would be worse than Vista...but could be promising for at least messing around with if it works!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

So far it does work. I noticed some minor visual differences in Assassin's Creed. I don't play Crysis, but I wouldn't be able to truly utilize it due to my video card. I doubt I can run Very High settings.

The Witcher looks very good with it, before with DX9 looked like utter crap.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2008)

mmm...  i wonder if my card will do DX10...  with like 2 shaders...  I sense some fail.


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2008)

Sweet man! Well get the word spread...a working DX10-ish implementation for XP! Awesome!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

At the best ya can get near dx10 under xp its been covered a few times


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> mmm...  i wonder if my card will do DX10...  with like 2 shaders...  I sense some fail.



Nope, will not. Its a 7 series card.


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

has it affected any other aspects of your computing experience?

this would be nice considering i just picked up that 3850 and i dont particularly like Vista and i dont think it would run on my PC

thnx for being the "guinea pig"  jR


----------



## mikey8684 (Mar 26, 2008)

Awesome ... Finally I found something of use LOL

I wonder if any of the mad scientists of TPU can fiddle with it to get it working better


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nope, will not. Its a 7 series card.



I know...


----------



## intel igent (Mar 26, 2008)

jR have you tried playing any older games DX9 with that patch installed? any problems?

i have a feeling that M$ will be implementing DX10 into a later Xp update just that it will take some time


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

Yeah, PVT, unfortunately the drivers for the 7 series cards will not extend DX10 to them.

I try my best, intel, I should try out a few more DX10 games. Is Rainbow Six:Vegas DX10 ready?

EDIT: No problems at all with DX9. Although, Bioshock doesn't work at all. I should try installing it on rig 2 tonight and see if it just isnt a disc problem.


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 26, 2008)

Ill give it a go when I get my 3850


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 26, 2008)

sounds like a scam i think it will be like that cryis directx 9 ultra settings thing

NO WAY can they get directx 10 on xp its built into the os core

if they can get directx 10 to work on xp why not linux or Mac OS EH?

see its utter mince


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> if they can get directx 10 to work on xp why not linux or Mac OS EH?



You honestly can't figure out why Vista is more like XP than it is like Linux or MacOS? Ever noticed how programs run on both Vista and XP while they don't on Linux or MacOS? They must have something in common...


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

i think that is just a latest DX9 patch with crappy text changes?


----------



## alexp999 (Mar 26, 2008)

Surely the graphics drivers from nvidia/ati, etc would have to support it though?? The XP drivers arent going to have DirectX10 coding in them right?


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

i highly doubt that this is better than up to date dx9 ..but if someone rly has some positive results..please let us know


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

As expected this is fake. It does let dxdiag show DX10, though nowhere in the filelist I can find DX10 files. So I downloaded the Cascades demo, and it doesn't start at all due to lacking DX10 files. Besides, during the installer I noticed some DX9 files being copied.

If there actually is a working version ever, I'm pretty sure every major site will tell you.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

"knew it"


----------



## SiCk (Mar 26, 2008)

Then works or not?
Proofs?


----------



## laszlo (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Yeah, PVT, unfortunately the drivers for the 7 series cards will not extend DX10 to them.
> 
> I try my best, intel, I should try out a few more DX10 games. Is Rainbow Six:Vegas DX10 ready?
> 
> EDIT: No problems at all with DX9. Although, Bioshock doesn't work at all. I should try installing it on rig 2 tonight and see if it just isnt a disc problem.




i had this installed a few weeks ago and killed bioshock;only a fresh xp install will make it work;sys restore don't help;i\ve noticed a few things on crysis so it may work but in dx  test you don't have the dx10 test even it show that you have dx10

ping pong test don't work i forget to mention ...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

It doesnt no suprise there alky project or whatever hacks are just fakes and wont werk dx10 is Vista exclusive end of story.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It doesnt no suprise there alky project or whatever hacks are just fakes and wont werk dx10 is Vista exclusive end of story.



That's the wrong kind of thinking. Nearly everything can be done, there just has to be someone with the knowledge, time and motivation to do it.


----------



## laszlo (Mar 26, 2008)

Triprift said:


> It doesnt no suprise there alky project or whatever hacks are just fakes and wont werk dx10 is Vista exclusive end of story.




i'm not so sure;alky is dead but i noticed some visual details with this; i hope it'll be improved.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Mar 26, 2008)

I did try this on XP32, and I noticed some visual changes in Crysis. Everything was shinier and looked better, and the water improved massively.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

hey guys i found some link which has some upgrades for crysis or sumthn 

DirectX 10 RC2 Fix 2 - New Full Repack Version

http://www.lwgame.net/news/2008-03-15-31


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link Saakki. What is weird though, Dan, how come I noticed very small visual changes?

I will keep playing around after I use the installer Saakki provided.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

i think it rly works with Crysis..changes some visual effects and stuff..will see later after i install crysis back to my comp..i installed both packs and my machine hasnt exploded YET..heres a straight link to DX10 XP Rc2 full fix for crysis or sumthn.. http://depositfiles.com/en/files/4133991


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Thanks for the link Saakki. What is weird though, Dan, how come I noticed very small visual changes?
> 
> I will keep playing around after I use the installer Saakki provided.



Could be some games are fooled and enable certain effects via some DX9 path. Might be slower or look worse than DX10. Who knows. It could also be in your head, make screenshots with and without this.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

aight when it installs it it says "d9" in those files so i think those are just modified dx9 files for crysis to be fooled ..


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

Alright, best way to make out is that you runNVidia Cascades Demo. If it doesn't run or shows some missing files error, this is bonk.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

@ Saakki

I guess we can call this what we think is DX10 as "modded DX9".

@Dan

How do I revert from modded DX9 to original DX9?

@bta

I am downloading as we speak!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

There's the error from Cascades.


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 26, 2008)

mikey8684 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Stumbled across this while looking for some Crysis vids.
> 
> ...





1 WORD - UNDESIRED SOFTWARE (MICROSOFT DIES SEEING THIS.....)


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> 1 WORD - UNDESIRED SOFTWARE (MICROSOFT DIES SEEING THIS.....)



Those are two words, bang your head less.


----------



## tzitzibp (Mar 26, 2008)

as Dan said there are bound to be similarities of vista with xp, because it is important for any company, when producing a new product, to utilize resources from older productions... I am NOT saying they used the same base code, but they surely used batches of the xp code for vista.... We all have to agree that anything can be done when it comes to software. However, I am convinced that MS will not allow "pure" vista code, such as DX10, to be applied on XP, for simple commercial reasons... They want xp  finished, so they can sell more vista ....


----------



## laszlo (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @ Saakki
> 
> 
> How do I revert from modded DX9 to original DX9?
> ...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> There's the error from Cascades.



Says it all. This is sort of like making Firefox or Opera fool websites it's IE just to make 'certain' websites work but those websites that genuinely require IE features bonk out. Crysis works because it can function in a Win2k/XP + DX9 environment....NV Cascades bonks out.


----------



## Black Panther (Mar 26, 2008)

laszlo said:


> How do I revert from modded DX9 to original DX9?
> 
> 
> 
> now this is the funny part you can't revert i had to repair the xp(don't want a fresh install due some sensitive programs..) but even so some file still hidden somewhere (bioshock still not working) but dx test was ok; i think the only solution is to do a clean install



Why did you _need_ to remove it? Did you get poorer image quality or poorer performance with the modded DX9?

I wish someone will post before & after photos of Crysis or some game. *If there really is improvement*, I wouldn't care if it's DX9 modded, DX10 or just something freaky!

(Lol, the username of the guy who uploaded those instructions on youtube is VindowsWista)


----------



## SUPERREDDEVIL (Mar 26, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Those are two words, bang your head less.



you believe all the "·$"·$· you see on the internet, jackass


----------



## laszlo (Mar 26, 2008)

Black Panther said:


> laszlo said:
> 
> 
> > Why did you _need_ to remove it? Did you get poorer image quality or poorer performance with the modded DX9?
> ...


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> you believe all the "·$"·$· you see on the internet, jackass



How about getting rid of that last 'one word' ? 

Jokes are tasty, you don't need water to gulp them down.



On topic: Is OpenGL dead?


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 26, 2008)

SUPERREDDEVIL said:


> you believe all the "·$"·$· you see on the internet, jackass



I have no clue what that means. On another note please don't call users jackasses, that includes me.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

@superreddevil

Yeah that was a little uncalled for.

@Dan&bta

I think i will just put up with not being able to play Bioshock. I already beat the game anyways.

I haven't heard anything about OpenGL lately. Just something about 2.1 blah blah yada yada ....

@Panther

Haven't really noticed a performance hit at all. Just a few minor visual differences in existing games.


----------



## Braveheart (Mar 26, 2008)

it's in a foreign language...kind of difficult to see what he's doing this is cool though, i have been hearing about people doing this before...i thought it was a joke o.0


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think i will just put up with not being able to play Bioshock. I already beat the game anyways.



Doesn't mean you shouldn't be allowed to? If it affects Bioshock, try playing other games based on the Unreal Engine 3....hypothetically they should be affected as well.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

Is R6:Vegas Unreal based? And what I meant about Bioshock, it doesn't even launch at all.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 26, 2008)

Here's a partial list of Unreal Engine 3 based games: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unreal_Engine_games

Yes, R6:V falls into that list.


----------



## Saakki (Mar 26, 2008)

dunno about this whole thing..installed both packs and all games run fine / maybe slight better ...played Overlord, Crysis & Assassins creed..all worked fine or little better ..so no harm caused..but my eye didnt catch any significant changes ..maybe cause my card is so crappy and i run them with medium settings..


----------



## Kursah (Mar 26, 2008)

That's cool that people are seeing some increases in visual quality...but I think more testing needs done..before with screens and FRAPS...and after with the same.

I haven't looked into this much, but how reversable is this...if at all? Is a fresh XP install required? I don't have a DX10 supporting card yet...so I'm not too worried, but I hope it doesn't screw those of you out there that are trying it.

Definately interesting...looking forward to seeing more results!


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 26, 2008)

When installing dx it's best to do so in Safe mode as it has a tendency to over write any new files in normal mode.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

Well, in that case bta, I experiece no problems with RE6:Vegas. Kursah, unfortunately there isn't an "uninstaller" it would require a fresh installation of windows to remove it once installed.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 26, 2008)

I wish someone would find a real way to get dx10 to work in XP.. I really dont want to go back to Vista.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Mar 26, 2008)

meh if you have a dx10 card, and you hack up Vista, It isn't too bad.  anyways bottom line here is DX10 is for Vista only.  Why haven't they got it to run in XP?  because its very specific to the architecture of the OS.  Wine can't run it because they have reversed engineered it, yet mind you.  Really if you want to use your card for the reason you got it, buy Vista or do what I did.  Go to college, become some sort of Information science major, and get Vista for free through msdnaa!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 26, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> meh if you have a dx10 card, and you hack up Vista, It isn't too bad.  anyways bottom line here is DX10 is for Vista only.  Why haven't they got it to run in XP?  because its very specific to the architecture of the OS.  Wine can't run it because they have reversed engineered it, yet mind you.  Really if you want to use your card for the reason you got it, buy Vista or do what I did.  Go to college, become some sort of Information science major, and get Vista for free through msdnaa!



Or you can always just play around with it. I know it doesn't bug me that it doesn't work that well. I just like to play around with stuff and make things work the way they weren't intended to.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 26, 2008)

bah there is a way to make it work there always is and always will be


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I wish someone would find a real way to get dx10 to work in XP.. I really dont want to go back to Vista.



Funny enuff Vista aint that bad i reckon but what do i no i seem to be in minority with that lol


----------



## AsphyxiA (Mar 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> bah there is a way to make it work there always is and always will be



thats true but no one has reversed engineered it yet.  if they can use it on wine, then they'll figure out how to use it in xp.  but by then, a new version of directx will be out, vista will be the standard, and Windows 7 will be close to release.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

AsphyxiA said:


> thats true but no one has reversed engineered it yet.  if they can use it on wine, then they'll figure out how to use it in xp.  but by then, a new version of directx will be out, vista will be the standard, and Windows 7 will be close to release.



i doubt vista will *ever* become standard i think with windows 7 on its way out everyone will stick with XP and go to W7...kinda like ME was skipped


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

Depends if ms drops support for xp wich it will do sometime.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2008)

Don't they stop sale and support June this year or next?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

They sure do man this year i think june 30


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## bassmasta (Mar 27, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i doubt vista will *ever* become standard i think with windows 7 on its way out everyone will stick with XP and go to W7...kinda like ME was skipped



idk... I hear w7 will have a new kernel, which means it should have unreasonably huge problems with all existing software.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 27, 2008)

its suppose to be a scaled down kernal from vista which will be less resource hungry im not sure about backward compatibility though.


----------



## cdawall (Mar 27, 2008)

bassmasta said:


> idk... I hear w7 will have a new kernel, which means it should have unreasonably huge problems with all existing software.



vista had a new kernel so there is no reason that this can't be compatible with old programs. hell old windows 95 programs run in XP just fine and thats a switch from DOS based!


----------



## Saakki (Mar 27, 2008)

ok i had 1 BSOD with Overlord when starting it but no other probs..plus my XP feels kinda cheesy  dunno why? Gonna reinstall XP later maybe..will cope with this for a while..maybe other problems with my OS not with those "dx 10" files..


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 27, 2008)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> As expected this is fake. It does let dxdiag show DX10, though nowhere in the filelist I can find DX10 files. So I downloaded the Cascades demo, and it doesn't start at all due to lacking DX10 files. Besides, during the installer I noticed some DX9 files being copied.
> 
> If there actually is a working version ever, I'm pretty sure every major site will tell you.



I don't know why people just don't go to Windows Vista if they want DX10 that bad.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 27, 2008)

If you can read one of my previous posts you will see why. I just like to tinker with things. How about you? Do you enjoy making things work the way they were not intended to? I have no problem going to Vista, as matter of fact I may reinstall it again over the weekend and dual boot just for the sake of it.


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 27, 2008)

jonmcc33 said:


> I don't know why people just don't go to Windows Vista if they want DX10 that bad.



I did but I had too many problems and I couldnt even run it anyway..


----------



## craigo (Mar 28, 2008)

ive been all over vista since the RC1 stages (technet is a wonderful resource)
which hardware config did you experience such difficulties with, Certainly not the parts in your sig?
I find it hard to believe that you run the 2005 x64 release of xp without a much larger support and compatability struggle than vista...
i used to have to dual boot for my tv card with the x64 build....im finding your arguments against vista a little hard to fathom
i was running x64 on my 939 based amd rig the only issue i had with vista wasnt with vista persey more to do with shitty nvidia driver dev...so i ditched nv based stuff and floated on the clouds for a while...AMD howevr have been like gods with thier driver support and dev for vista.

What i find most amusing is so called IT & T proffesionals reluctance to remain at the cutting edge with the vista os...how can you shun something that WILL BE?IS industry standard....not supporting vista is like stealing mooney from yourself....."Oh i hate UAC Cuz it makes me click between critical operations" WTF...iat least you dont need a console and sudo to do anything all in all i think its a great way to log in as root....support your industry you close minded tards.</rant>


----------



## Wile E (Mar 28, 2008)

craigo said:


> ive been all over vista since the RC1 stages (technet is a wonderful resource)
> which hardware config did you experience such difficulties with, Certainly not the parts in your sig?
> I find it hard to believe that you run the 2005 x64 release of xp without a much larger support and compatability struggle than vista...
> i used to have to dual boot for my tv card with the x64 build....im finding your arguments against vista a little hard to fathom
> ...


Major corporations don't update to newer versions of Windows very often because they use custom software that must remain 100% stable at all times. Switching to a new OS breaks compatibility with many of those apps. Hell, just installing IE7 on XP breaks some of these apps, as do run-of -the-mill security updates. Thus the reason there are still a large number corporation still using OSes as old as 2000 Pro.


----------



## MiST91 (Mar 28, 2008)

unfortunatly, i highly dought M$ will release a "real" direct X 10 for XP because its one of the only ways (other than forcing people to use the slow, buggy OS on new branded computers) they can get people to go out and buy Vista (or install there cracked pirated version )


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2008)

Its actually not that bad Vista no worse than what xp was a t the same time funny enuff nothings ever said about that.


----------



## MiST91 (Mar 28, 2008)

i suppose, vista is just one of them things, you love it, or you hate it.

i dont like it at this moment in time, i have installed it a few times before and used it for a few months however i realised vista is basicly Windows XP but with far too many "healpful features" that eat RAM and system resources, i like an OS to be streamlined and do exactly what i want it to do (XP) and not have lots of background services and intergrated apps doing things i don't need and will never use, however i am aware that i will eventually have to make the switch to Vista because XP will become obsolete and unsupported, but to be honest, i think by the time everyone switches to Vista by choice microsoft will be just about ready to release a new OS.
IMO


----------



## Xazax (Mar 28, 2008)

Sigh... it doesn't work.

I would know, because i have Windows Vista and DX10.

So your telling me these bozo's wrote a new line or codes and kernels and what not in XP to support DX10 features, that only a brand new operating system built from the ground up to run the new DirectX, works?

I think all you people who believe this crap are falling Symptoms to the "believe system". Take a little Psychology and you can see that; its not that it actually works, but people "believe" that IT DOES DX10 and so they see it as a paradigm, THE WAY THE SEE THINGS AND WANT TO SEE IT.  Hence you believe it works and it "magically" does work (for your mind) 

So its just a trick of yourself, it doesn't in actuality work you just believe it does.


Now please.. no more DX10 XP crap im just so sick of this already... 

1) MS is not an evil company(its just a business like the rest...)
2) XP is DX9 just like Windows 98/2000 were DX8, i mean I CANT INSTALL DX9 on Windows 98/95/2000 now can i?
3) Vista and only Vista is the current OS that supports DX10 and its features

/End Rant
/Begin Drinking


----------



## cdawall (Mar 28, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Major corporations don't update to newer versions of Windows very often because they use custom software that must remain 100% stable at all times. Switching to a new OS breaks compatibility with many of those apps. Hell, just installing IE7 on XP breaks some of these apps, as do run-of -the-mill security updates. Thus the reason there are still a large number corporation still using OSes as old as 2000 Pro.



that's also the reason several corps still use P4s because there software has major issues with both AMD chips and the new C2Ds.

by now a lot of them are on XP most of the 2000pro people use it on old P3 machines thta don't need XP anyway


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 28, 2008)

A friend of mine tried this on xp a few weeks ago he said its not as good as dx10 in vista its just a modded dx9.


----------



## craigo (Mar 28, 2008)

Windows Vista Service Pack 1 is here
Hi all,

While writing the editorial for TechNet Flash, a new product was making its long-awaited appearance. Windows Vista SP1 is something we've awaited with anticipation - and it's now here. 

Although it hasn't been broadly released yet, this product represents a rollup of all current hotfixes and updates plus some under-the-cover changes to improve overall system responsiveness and performance. In fact, Australian Personal Computers' James Bannan recently completed some performance testing, which showed in some scenarios - particularly Vista to Windows XP (and by extension Windows Server 2003) - file copy performance increases of a whopping 86%! Check out James' article that shows all the data. 

Why has it taken time to become publicly availability? As Windows Vista SP1 has some fundamental under-the-cover changes that can affect compatibility both with drivers and applications, we decided to make time for hardware and software vendors to test and release updates for their applications and drivers. The end user experience would then be much better following its release to Windows Update and Microsoft Update. For a current list of known issues, please see the TechNet support article.

Why was it only released to certain channels? While Windows Vista SP1 is now available to Windows Update for all customers, we initially released Windows Vista SP1 to TechNet subscribers, volume license customers (via the portal), and Windows Vista SP1 beta participants. We knew that IT Professionals would access each of these release mechanisms, and are more aware of issues affecting compatibility. So should something unfortunate occur, they'd have the necessary skills to recover. This approach helped us avoid issues with your customers downloading SP1 and running into problems without updating their applications first. Mike Nash's blog article has more details on this. 

How can you get the best performance, stability and guidance on deployment from Vista and SP1, and Windows XP with Service Pack 3 coming soon?

1. Drivers - these play a crucial role in not only stability, but performance. I have a friend who managed to get an additional 0.2 out of his Vista performance rating just by updating to the latest drivers.
2. Application updates - as previously mentioned, there are some known issues with some applications. Make sure you update your applications before applying the service pack.
3. BIOS updates - I have a laptop that BitLocker just wouldn't work with until I updated the BIOS. And with some other hardware, Vista had issues until I updated the BIOS.
4. Vista TechCenter- for more information on Windows Vista SP1 deployment please reference the TechCenter.
5. Free support - for any installation and compatibility issues you find with Windows Vista SP1.

In all instances, please check with your hardware and software vendors for updated applications and drivers for Windows Vista SP1 before installing. 


Until next time,

Michael Kleef

	The not-so-official Microsoft Australia SBS Blog 
Just in time for the announcement of Small Business Server 2008 and the new Windows Essential Business Server comes the launch of a local SBS blog. Add it to your feeds today to get the latest information on all things SBS & WEBS.
	Channel 10 Vista Sidebar Gadget 
If you can't get enough Channel 10 (it's a known problem) you might want to check out our new Channel 10 Vista Sidebar gadget. This gadget will sit on your desktop and scroll through everything that goes through our front page. You can click the '10' logo on the top of the gadget to jump to the latest post, click the photo to open the gadget, and then click the left and right arrows that appear to cycle through posts. You can even watch videos right from the gadget through the Silverlight player. Find out more.

	Remote Server Administration Tools released for Windows Vista SP1 
The long-awaited Remote Server Administration Tools (RSAT) have been released for Windows Vista. These will allow administrators to use their Vista machines to manage their Windows 2000, Windows Server 2003, and Windows Server 2008 infrastructure from the comforts of the cubicle. Find out more.


	HTC Touch Cruise 
For fans of the HTC Touch series this one includes integrated GPS which is a nice nifty feature if you're in the market for an integrated GPS/Mobile Phone device. It also has integrated wifi. The HTC Touch Cruise comes bundled with Co-Pilot Live Version 7 navigation software. Find out more.


Microsoft Application Virtualization 4.5 is open for Public Beta 

	Formerly known as SoftGrid Application Virtualization, Microsoft Application Virtualization 4.5 supports large-scale virtualisation implementations across more sites, enables multiple delivery options, lets users work with localised applications, allows administrator-controlled virtual application interaction, and complies with the Microsoft Trustworthy Computing and Secure by Default initiatives. Find out more.

	Security Learning Path: Windows Server 2008 Network Access Protection 
Security Learning Path: Windows Server 2008 Network Access Protection Windows Server 2008 Network Access Protection (NAP) is a policy enforcement platform built into Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 that can better protect your private network by enforcing compliance with computer health requirements. Use the resources in this learning path to set up NAP so you can create customised policies and limit access for unhealthy devices. Find out more.

	Microsoft Office Communicator 2007 Presence Controls 
The Microsoft Office Communicator 2007 Presence Controls use the automation interfaces of Office Communicator 2007 to show presence information using Office Communications Server 2007. Find out more. 

	GPO Accelerator 
The GPO Accelerator creates all the Group Policy objects needed to deploy recommended security settings for your environment. Find out more.

	Office Live Workspace Update for Windows Vista 
Download Microsoft Office Live Workspace Update to ensure optimal performance on Windows Vista when you use Microsoft Office Word, Excel, and PowerPoint with Office Live Workspace. Download now.

	Resources for Upgrading Windows Server 2003 to Windows Server 2008 
Microsoft has revised the upgrade guidance that begins with the Windows Server 2008 SKUs. This guidance reflects the best practices that customers typically follow when they upgrade to a new server operating system. Find out more.

	Evaluate the Latest Windows HPC Server 2008 
Try the new Windows HPC Server 2008 Beta, released on 5 March. We want to hear your feedback. Try it now.

	Changes in Functionality from Windows Server 2003 with SP1 to Windows Server 2008 
This document describes new features and technologies - ones that were not available in Windows Server 2003 with Service Pack 1 - which will help to increase the security of computers running Windows Server 2008, increase productivity, and reduce administrative overhead. Read now. 

	Download the Silverlight 2 Beta 1 
Get a preview of the next major update of Microsoft Silverlight, which focuses on enabling rich internet application development and includes a cross-platform, cross-browser version of the Microsoft .NET Framework. Download now. 

	Get the latest technology and business advice - to suit your business 
Subscribe to the new Microsoft Business Update Newsletter for the latest and most relevant technology advice. This is the newsletter for people who make technology decisions in business, and need a reliable and current source. Each month, you'll get security advice, licensing information, downloads, product updates, offers and more. Sign up now.

	Save $500 on First Look Windows Server 2008 courses with Microsoft Fast Track Fridays 
Take advantage of some fantastic savings on our new First Look Windows Server 2008 courses, up to 28 June 2008. Register Now. Terms and conditions apply. 

	Find out your virtualisation readiness for Windows Server 2008 
To be successful, IT projects must take into account the specific IT environment. To help you determine your customers' readiness for Windows Server 2008, the Microsoft Assessment and Planning tool quickly assesses existing computers in just a few hours or less. Download the FREE Microsoft Assessment and Planning Tool now 


	Operations Manager 2007 Service Pack 1 is now available 
Service Pack 1 (SP1) is an update to Microsoft System Center Operations Manager 2007 that addresses feedback from our customers on making the product easier to deploy, easier to use, and easier to support. Find out more.

	Essentials 2007 Service Pack 1 Now Available 
Service Pack 1 is an update to Microsoft System Center Essentials that provides enhancements based on customer and partner feedback. Improvements include: up to 70% less memory consumption, faster UI, support for workgroup joined computers, SNMP v1 devices, improved setup, new update approvals rules, enhanced third-party update experience, and support for Windows Server 2008. Find out more. 

	Determine your hardware and migration readiness to Windows Vista SP1 and Windows Server 2008 in just hours 
Microsoft Assessment and Planning Solution Accelerator is the expanded version of the Windows Vista Hardware Assessment Solution Accelerator tool that was released in early 2007. New features include Windows Vista and Windows Server 2008 hardware assessment, virtualisation candidacy recommendation for Virtual Server 2005 R2 (this release) and Windows Server 2008 Hyper-V (future release), and more. Find out more. 


	How Microsoft deployed and manages Microsoft Forefront Client Security 
Microsoft IT details the planning, deployment, and ongoing management of the largest current deployment of Forefront Client Security with a supported node population of 40,000. Find out more.

	Forefront Special Promotion 
For a limited time, get up to 35% off the estimated retail price of Microsoft Forefront Client Security. Find out more and download the trial software today.

Download the March Security Updates 

	Skilled up on the new Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0 
Amp It Up with Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0 - as Microsoft Dynamics CRM 4.0 launch events are underway, you need to make sure that your team is ready! Find out more.

	SharePoint End User training available NOW!! 
If your company has discovered the amazing new features of Microsoft SharePoint 2007 and deployed it within your office, then you are probably one of the many 1000's of SharePoint End Users within Australia that would love to know how to manipulate these new tools!

Learn some quick and efficient skills on how to get started with simple tasks like uploading content or how to manage a SharePoint site as a Team Leader. To purchase manuals or attend a course visit DDLS.com.au or call 13 12 10.

	SharePoint 2007 Bootcamps in your city today! 
This fast paced four day workshop is designed for IT Professionals and Developers needing effective skills transfer for the new products and technologies delivered with the next version of SharePoint 2007. You will have the opportunity for 'hands-on' experience to Develop, Customise and Integrate solutions on the Microsoft Office 2007 Platform. Written and taught by industry experts. Don't miss this opportunity for hands-on training with a booming technology. Register NOW!


•	How does Network Load Balancing algorithm work internally 

•	How to disable the use of certificates that are imported by using the MOMCertImport.exe tool in System Center Operations Manager 2007 


•	FIX: A segmentation fault error occurs when you run a compiled application that calls the dlopen function on a Windows Server 2003 R2-based computer that has SUA installed 

•	FIX: Additional rows are deleted at the publisher in a merge replication if the merge replication contains join filters in SQL Server 2005 


•	Information about new Group Policy preferences in Windows Server 2008 

•	Stop error message when you start a Windows Vista-based computer: "0xC1F5" 

See a selection of new Knowledge Base articles on the TechNet Web site. KB articles feature an Article Translations box in the right column. You can select a language from the drop-down list and read the article in the selected language. Also available via RSS

The TechNet Flash is full of pointers to in-depth technical information that we encourage subscribers to forward to friends and co-workers. If you've received this issue from someone via e-mail and would like to receive the free TechNet Flash newsletter fortnightly, all you have to do is register.
________________________________________


This newsletter was sent by Microsoft Pty Ltd
1 Epping Rd
North Ryde, NSW, Australia 2113
Legal Information.



.....SOURCE: My Inbox

id say microsoft still play quite a major role in the corporate arena.


----------



## AsphyxiA (Mar 28, 2008)

cdawall said:


> i doubt vista will *ever* become standard i think with windows 7 on its way out everyone will stick with XP and go to W7...kinda like ME was skipped



yeah, that could be true, OR, we get yet another XP!!!!!!  I know windows 7 is supposed to be the The windows OS that will make all of the other Windows system cry.  But I have a feeling that W7 will in fact be delayed, a lot!!!!  If it's gonna be as good as they say it's gonna be, they have to decide what to cut out and what to keep.  

yeah and i know its fun to play around with stuff that dosen't work, i play with Gentoo linux , but I know that when I update my system, I want to fully take advantage of my hardware.  Just my $.02.


----------



## Th3-R3as0n (Mar 28, 2008)

Im assuming you have to have a DX10 card to run this correct?

Or is it a "crysis very high settings" for all dx9 games?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2008)

Windows 7 better be the greatest os ever cus if its not it will be run out of town by irate xp owners lol and yeah youd need a dx 10 card ps liverpool ftw


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 28, 2008)

Th3-R3as0n said:


> Im assuming you have to have a DX10 card to run this correct?
> 
> Or is it a "crysis very high settings" for all dx9 games?



Unfortunately, so far I have noticed its like the very high settings thing, but it also has to be an SM4 card.

There is only minor changes I have noticed visually but alot of people seem to think i am full of it so I quit posting in the thread.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you can read one of my previous posts you will see why. I just like to tinker with things. How about you? Do you enjoy making things work the way they were not intended to? I have no problem going to Vista, as matter of fact I may reinstall it again over the weekend and dual boot just for the sake of it.



Not sure what you mean. Tinkering with things usually causes them to break. Never heard the phrase "If it ain't broke, don't fix it" before? 



ShadowFold said:


> I did but I had too many problems and I couldnt even run it anyway..



Couldn't run it why? Surprisingly, 82% of the problems in Vista aren't even caused by Microsoft (DailyTech).


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, yeah, but doesn't really matter to me. It's all software and I don't mind if I have to reinstall windows or anything. Heck my system is due anyway.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 29, 2008)

Didnt you all ignore my post that it doesnt work at all....


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

I know I didn't.


----------



## jonmcc33 (Mar 29, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Well, yeah, but doesn't really matter to me. It's all software and I don't mind if I have to reinstall windows or anything. Heck my system is due anyway.



Due? I've installed every Windows version released as well as various Linux distros. I don't find a re-install of an OS to be a time practical event, even using Ghost or any other imaging application. 

But I'll admit that I was once a person that liked to tweak things and reformat every 3 months myself. I just got sick and tired of doing it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 29, 2008)

LOL, hear you on that! It just ... helps keep a clean stable system. I dont know how to explain it.


----------



## Xazax (Mar 29, 2008)

^ Same thats why i have a USB HDD with all my (important pron files) back-up files on it.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 29, 2008)

I seem to format almost once a month, sometimes 2 months. lol.


----------



## NeSeNVi (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah! ^_^ So if XP has DX10 now, maybe there will bo no reason to change to Vista/7... No it's imba: what a shame Microsoft gonna stop support this system.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 18, 2008)

Umm wow, do you realize you just bumped a thread that was almost a year old...


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

If anyone still thinks that this works, _please_ test out Stalker Clear Sky. I'd be very interested to know if the DX10 feature become available.


----------



## ShadowFold (Dec 18, 2008)

InnocentCriminal said:


> If anyone still thinks that this works, _please_ test out Stalker Clear Sky. I'd be very interested to know if the DX10 feature become available.



Pretty sure Clear Sky actually uses DX10 so your outta luck.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Pretty sure Clear Sky actually uses DX10...



Yeah I know hence my question...



			
				ShadowFold said:
			
		

> ... so your outta luck.



Most probably, but it'd still be nice to see if it does improve or enable anything. I know it's a very slim chance because I tried enabling DX10 mode in XP myself and didn't get anywhere.


----------



## ste2425 (Dec 18, 2008)

a tad bit of toppic but do directx 10 games run on a directx 9 system? well os? coz my compnants support directx10 but im running xp, if so its a wait till windows 7 for me


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Dec 18, 2008)

ste2425 said:


> a tad bit of toppic but do directx 10 games run on a directx 9 system? well os? coz my compnants support directx10 but im running xp, if so its a wait till windows 7 for me



As it's been mentioned, DX10 only works on Vista. You can 'trick' certain DX10 games (such as Crysis) to enable _some_ of the DX10 features but this isn't really DX10 - I think it's possible to enable to the DX10 features on DX9 hardware, but don't quote me on that.

I run XP Pro and have a DX10 GFX card but unfortunately haven't managed to get full DX10 support enabled as I'm nowhere near clued up to do so. Just the odd tinkering with DX10 coded games to see if my GFX card can make use of the DX10 tech that is lying dormant.


----------

